# GE Refrigerator doesn't hold temp



## Jacques (Jul 9, 2008)

sounds like fan in frz isn't working properly. when it warms up is compressor running,fan in frz running?? this refrig is a little tricky to service. as you found out you have to know what you're doing. i would call a local guy, smaller, [1/2 page or less] in phone book and ask him up front if he's knowledgeble on the GE Artica's. although it worked for a year, who knows what first guy did. don't despair, competent servicer can fix this refrig no problem.


----------



## martinia (Dec 20, 2009)

Jaques,

Thanks for the suggestion. I think it is the fan as well. For e.g., if the temp on the top shelf of the refrigerator side is around 45F, the bottom shelf is around 31F.


----------

